# Brake Lights Not Coming On?



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a question, my brake lights stop working - not the dash light, but when I depress the brake pedal the lights don't come on. I went under the dash and looked at the blue/gray connector and it was fine. I jiggled it and it worked for a bit, then went off in a minute later. Now I tried to jiggle it again and it didn't work.

Does anybody have a fix for this? I know there are several threads on the brake lights staying on when the pedal isn't depressed, but I have the problem that it doesn't come on. The tail lights come on when I flip the light switch, but still the brake lights don't come on when I depress the brakes. Need help! 

Thanks guys.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

- the brake light switch located on the brake pedal may be bad
- check the ground connections at the back of the car


----------



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

rogoman said:


> - the brake light switch located on the brake pedal may be bad
> - check the ground connections at the back of the car


Hey Rogoman, do you mean the rubberized switch that engages when the pedal is depressed?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Onizuka said:


> Hey Rogoman, do you mean the rubberized switch that engages when the pedal is depressed?


yes, that's the brake light switch. also do what he said, and check the grounds around the lights, and the switch.


----------



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

Update:

I looked under the pedals again and I saw the rubber piece that's connected to the brake pedal. Then I saw the switch that is connected to the brass nut and bolt object, which is probably the sending unit. The sending unit would pop out along with the brake pedal when engaged. I'm guessing it's the little sending unit that's broken since my rubber piece isn't broken.

Anybody have a part number for it?


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

No part number but I recently got one from Advanced Auto and it was in stock. I think it was $7


----------



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I've determined that it is the switch / sending unit. I believe it's called the "brake light switch". I just need to pick one up. Seems like the connectors sometimes work because they may just be old and worn.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

are you sure it's the switch and not that plastic piece the switch pushes against? The plastic piece dries out over time, and crumbles easily. Speaking of which, I have to buy one for myself as well. They're about 3 dollars at a nissan dealership.


----------



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

Yup, I'm very sure. I looked at the rubber stopper plenty of times and with a flash light too. It's fine. But since I'm going to replace the switch, I'm going to replace the rubber stopper as well.

Here are the part numbers for both:
25320-75A00 Switch Assy $5.80
46512-H0101 Rubber-stopper $0.74

You can get them here:
NissanParts.cc


----------



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I guess I was wrong. My rubber stopper & switch are fine, it's the connection somewhere between the white plastic insert, blue cupping, and the switch. I believe it's probably the contacts between the white plastic and blue plastic cupping. They went out again tonight, so I went under my car and figitted with the switch, checked the rubber stopper, and then checked the plastic clip ins again. When I pressed in the white and blue plastic pieces, the brake lights worked again.

The white plastic piece does not slip out or unclip from the blue plastic piece. They click in together and the click is audible. However, something isn't making contact sometimes. Anyone know how to secure this contact point so it doesn't come loose again?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Check your trunk area for water..Sometimes condensation from cold weather will cause contacts not to get a good connection. its Rare but if your fuses are good your bulbs are good and the switch is good this might be your problem. If not the brake switch going bad might be going bad.


----------



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I'll check that later tonight. For the time being, I checked it again, it's not white plastic but black plastic that connects into the blue piece. For the time being I've taped it up to help hold it in. We'll see how long this fix works. Looks like I might need to adjust the sensor though (don't know if this is common with 240s), with the pedal slightly depressed the lights don't come on. I have to depress the pedal slightly more for it to actually switch on.


----------



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

Problem is fixed. It was the switch, when I pulled it out, the black spring piece was stuck in the barrel of the bolt. I picked up a new one at the dealership and compared the two. My old one was about 3 mm shorter than the new one . Plugged it in and everything seems to be in working order. I'll let you guys know if it cuts out in the next week or not


----------



## udar (May 22, 2017)

I have the same problem, but mine is even more complicated!!!. I have a 2013 Nissan Rogue (old body style). My brake lighting system consists of the two side lights PLUS the long bar on top. When the brake pedal is stepped on, the top bar lights up BUT the side lights do not. BUT when I activate the alarm system via the key-chain, the brake lights flash!!! I checked the light bulbs, the fuse underneath the stearing wheel, the brake switch. Basically, my logic is that i cannot be the bulbs, the lights flash when the alarm is armed. It cannot be the brake switc because the top bar is activated. It cannot be the fuse either, for the same reason, right?

So, what can it be????


----------



## Emil2017 (May 26, 2017)

*Same issue*

Udar did you figure it out by chance? I am having the same exact issue with my 2012 Versa Hatchback. My husband checked lights (working), fuse (working). I was thinking it was the switch but you are right, the bar is working fine.


----------



## crimsonjeffrey (Oct 30, 2018)

*Brake lights work intermittently*

2004 Nissan Pathfinder. Brake lights work intermittently. Replace fuse and bulbs. What else could it be?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Brake switch?


----------



## hunter300 (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a 2012 Versa; having trouble with one brake light not coming on. It's the right (passenger) side brake light. Replaced the brake switch and checked the blub. Any ideas?


----------



## atlodge72 (5 mo ago)

2008 altima brake lights dont work. the tail and signal lights all operate fine. new brake switch installed


----------



## domnickjerron (6 mo ago)

Onizuka said:


> Hey guys, I have a question, my brake lights stop working - not the dash light, but when I depress the brake pedal the lights don't come on. I went under the dash and looked at the blue/gray connector and it was fine. I jiggled it and it worked for a bit, then went off in a minute later. Now I tried to jiggle it again and it didn't work.
> Nox Vidmate VLC
> Does anybody have a fix for this? I know there are several threads on the brake lights staying on when the pedal isn't depressed, but I have the problem that it doesn't come on. The tail lights come on when I flip the light switch, but still the brake lights don't come on when I depress the brakes. Need help!
> 
> Thanks guys.


The plastic piece dries out over time, and crumbles easily.


----------

